# C&c on this corporate portrait



## smakelijk11 (Nov 5, 2017)

could you please give c&c


----------



## Derrel (Nov 5, 2017)

Head's chopped off, giving it an impromptu look. NO reason for her head to be so high up, and it is cropped off way too high. This is not good framing for a formal portrait. She is crammed into the top of the frame. I would add more canvas and clone in the hair and create the proper degree of headspace. OR, crop well down and into the hair: this is, as shown, the worst-possible crop of the head. The lopping off of the very tippy-top of her head looks accidental, not intentional.

Lower left corner jacket creases show up a lot. Overall, she looks pleasant and well-groomed. Her eye makeup with the white makeup inside the eyes is a bit odd to me.


----------



## Designer (Nov 5, 2017)

You got her face in focus, but nothing else.


----------



## smakelijk11 (Nov 5, 2017)

Designer said:


> You got her face in focus, but nothing else.


That was the point


----------



## smakelijk11 (Nov 5, 2017)

Is the lighting good?


----------



## tirediron (Nov 5, 2017)

smakelijk11 said:


> Is the lighting good?


If the intent is to show customers "Suzy Smith, #3 VP in charge of rubber gumboot sales" than it's fine.  What's most important is, if there are others, does the light, pose and composition work with them.


----------



## Designer (Nov 5, 2017)

smakelijk11 said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > You got her face in focus, but nothing else.
> ...


Well, then it's not really a corporate headshot, is it?  You have made this into some kind of artistic expression, but hardly anything that real corporate executives would want.  Too bad for the lady.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 5, 2017)

Designer said:


> Well, then it's not really a corporate headshot, is it?  You have made this into some kind of artistic expression, but hardly anything that real corporate executives would want.  Too bad for the lady.


Well, in fairness, if that's what the client requested, it's fine.  I agree however, it's an unusual execution for a traditional corporate headshot.


----------



## anonymouscuban (Nov 5, 2017)

My question to you is was your client happy with this photo? 

If she was, then my opinion and anyone else's makes no difference. 

That aside, I will share my thoughts. 

I shoot corporate headshots. I live in Los Angeles so my market may differ than the other two folks that critiqued your shot so take my opinion for what it's worth.

I'm going to disagree quite a bit with the others.

This is a fresh, up-to-date business headshot. It's not your stuffy, business headshot against a blue muslim backdrop. It bucks some of the more traditional rules of portraiture. And keep in mind, a headshot is NOT a portrait. Well, it is technically but it is not meant to serve the same purpose or always follow the same rules.

As far the crop is concerned, it doesn't bother me at all. It doesn't look accidental to me and no one other than another photographer will point this out. In fact, if you take a look at modern headshots you'll find that many don't follow traditional cropping rules.

Now, I always make sure that I leave room at the top in camera just in case this type of crop bothers my client. But I often crop my shots very close to the top like you've done. However, I shoot my headshots, wait for it, in landscape orientation. Wait what?

I do so because most of my clients want their headshots to display online. And when you're dealing with the constraints of an online profile, vertical doesn't work. Further, when a shot is reduce to few hundred pixels across each side, you want the person to take up as much room as possible in that space. This often means cropping tight around the head.

Your use of shallow DOF is a personal, creative touch. Some may not like it but hey, they didn't take the shot. I happen to think you used it well. The front of her face is in focus which is what matters. I personally hate when I see a headshot where the nose is completely OOF. That's fine for a creative portrait but not for a headshot. Again, just my opinion.

The lighting is nice, and flat but still has some slight shadows to add some depth. Flat lighting is pretty popular nowadays with headshots. At least in my market. People seem to think it's hipper or more up to date.

About the only thing I don't like about your shot is the backdrop color. It's not white. It's not gray. Don't get me wrong, I think it really meshes well with the overall photo. But if she wants to use this online, it not going to blend well with a websites true white background. Not a big deal and only relevant if this will be used digitally.

Again, take my opinion for what it's worth... Nothing. What really matters is that your client is happy, that you stay true to your brand and that it results in new customers. All these other technical nits are meaningless. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## smakelijk11 (Nov 5, 2017)

I’ll implement what you’re saying and fix it up tonight. I can bring some more contrast in. I guess secretly I was aiming for a nice portrait of my friend she could use for Linkedin. Your critique gave me the plusses and minusses. Thank you.




anonymouscuban said:


> My question to you is was your client happy with this photo?
> 
> If she was, then my opinion and anyone else's makes no difference.
> 
> ...


’ll


----------



## Designer (Nov 5, 2017)

anonymouscuban said:


> My question to you is was your client happy with this photo?  If she was, then my opinion and anyone else's makes no difference.
> 
> This is a fresh, up-to-date business headshot.
> 
> ...


Actually, opinions still matter, whether a client likes the product or not.

Modern, hip, fresh, young people are not necessarily educated or sophisticated.  Compared to iPhone selfies, almost anything will look "professional", especially if the photographer slices off the first 1-1/2 inches of someone's face and blurs the hair, the ears, the neck, and the clothing the way they see  "professional" photographers do.  Being oblivious to to the concept of photography done correctly is not a good substitute for art appreciation.  

Now this style of razor-thin DOF may be the current fad, but eventually all fads grow tired and are eclipsed by something else soon to come down the pike.


----------



## Vtec44 (Nov 5, 2017)

Other than head space, it looks good to me.  I actually enjoy shallow DOF for portraits. 

Lighting is soft and not too contrasty, enough shadows to give it depth.  Colors are neutral, bright, and fitting for a professional photo.  You do did a good job IMHO.


----------



## smakelijk11 (Nov 5, 2017)

anonymouscuban said:


> My question to you is was your client happy with this photo?
> 
> If she was, then my opinion and anyone else's makes no difference.
> 
> ...


She absolutely loves the photo!


----------



## smakelijk11 (Nov 5, 2017)

Here is the canvas fixed. I added back some contrast too. I am pleased with it now and I do like the "shallow" depth of field. It's not that shallow actually. I do agree that a lighter background might have worked better.


----------



## SCraig (Nov 5, 2017)

smakelijk11 said:


> Here is the canvas fixed. I added back some contrast too. I am pleased with it now and I do like the "shallow" depth of field. *It's not that shallow actually.* I do agree that a lighter background might have worked better.


Well, yeah, actually it is.  Her ears aren't sharp and the tip of her nose is just barely there.


----------



## smakelijk11 (Nov 5, 2017)

Eyes are sharp


----------



## Derrel (Nov 5, 2017)

smakelijk11 said:


> Here is the canvas fixed. I added back some contrast too. I am pleased with it now and I do like the "shallow" depth of field. It's not that shallow actually. I do agree that a lighter background might have worked better.



A simply BEAUTIFUL portrait now. With some head space above her, and her eyes lowered in the fame to the proper height, *she looks absolutely STUNNING* in this.

I might dodge the  ever-so-slightly dark portion of her hair (camera left) a teensy bit....or not. The depth of field looks really nice to me. I like the jacket/backdrop harmony in tone and hue. Teeth,skin,and lips look good.

Bravo!


----------



## Granddad (Nov 7, 2017)

I like it. 
My only issue is with her white eye make up, it looks odd to me (is it the height of current fashion?) ... and that's the_ personal_ taste of an old country bumpkin who has never seen that before and isn't sure he likes it.


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 7, 2017)

I’m not a portrait shooter so take this from a strictly viewer perspective.  I like your second crop better as far as head space but the photo now seems too narrow overall.   Also, I find the out of focus far shoulder to be a distraction that pulls my eye away from her face.  Other than those two minor things, it’s a great shot with nice light and a natural unforced smile.


----------



## Braineack (Nov 7, 2017)

define: fixed.


----------



## JonA_CT (Nov 7, 2017)

Braineack said:


> define: fixed.
> 
> View attachment 149305



Eh. He said she wants to use it on Linkedin. Kinda like the "good enough for government work" jokes my friends who work on federal contracts make constantly. (Don't worry...they don't design/build/test billion dollar nuclear submarines or anything).


----------



## Braineack (Nov 7, 2017)

I do gov't work, we are better than that!


----------



## chuasam (Nov 7, 2017)

I like her eye make up. 
I would like to see a little more warmth in her smile though.


----------



## Designer (Nov 7, 2017)

Granddad said:


> I like it.
> My only issue is with her white eye make up, it looks odd to me (is it the height of current fashion?) ... and that's the_ personal_ taste of an old country bumpkin who has never seen that before and isn't sure he likes it.


That's the current style among the "Young", "Hip", "Fresh" corporate executives these days.

They also like OOF hair, ears, neck, and clothing.  

Apparently.


----------



## Designer (Nov 7, 2017)

smakelijk11 said:


> I do agree that a lighter background might have worked better.


Either lighter or darker, your choice, just as long as it doesn't match her jacket.

Like this one.


----------



## DanOstergren (Nov 7, 2017)

Looks impeccable to me. Not everything has to be done traditionally, and you did this very well.


----------

